# Question about paypal



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a pay pal account but have never sold anything on e bay taking paypal as payment.

Can someone tell me how that works?

thank you


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have a pay pal account but have never sold anything on e bay taking paypal as payment.
> 
> Can someone tell me how that works?
> 
> thank you


It's obvious, since PayPal is the default payment method. Just enter the email account associated with your PayPal account. 

You aren't allowed to accept checks & money orders any longer for most categories.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You do this when you create the listing. Under payment section. They really, really, really don't want to accepting checks or money orders as that is where a lot of fraud has occurred. Under that system PayPal has to verify the payment, not you.

However, I will say PayPal has shafted be twice. Once I was told a check clearing payment has processed, then, oops, it bounced. Other was accepting payment against one person's credit card for a $3.00 item. They questioned the charge and it was eventually reversed. Heck, I had proof of order, proof of payment and proof of actual shipment.

For anything overseas it is PayPal - period. I'll turn down the 40 virgins.

That's not to say I won't take a Canadian Postal Money order in USD.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

What does pp do- credit it to your paypal account? How do I get my actual money from paypal?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have my PayPal account tied to two checking accounts. To take out money it is a very simple procedure.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, it's a simple 1-3 day process. You click the "withdraw money" link and dump it into your personal checking account. 
PayPal credits the money to your PP account, then it's up to you to decide what you're going to do with it. 
I pay my ebay fees straight from my PP account. I have a PP debit card that I use a LOT (when you use it as a credit card you get cash back) or, you can just transfer to your own bank. 
It's all free, except if you use your debit at an ATM, in which case, they assess a fee (just like any other bank card when you use a non-local ATM)

And yes, you can still take money orders for almost anything. I received two this week. You just can't _require_ money orders anymore.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the responses


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

dont forget to factor in their fees for providing tht generous service.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I sell Prayer Beads on-line (not through E-Bay), and find that the Paypal fees are much cheaper than having a bank-based payment processor set up. Their fees average a bit under 4% on a $30.00 purchase, which really isn't bad. It would be less on more expensive purchases due to the flat transaction fee. 

I've been using Paypal for 6 years and have never had a problem. I transfer the accumulated balance to a checking account once a month and leave $100.00 so I can use the debit card when needed. You can also request a check be mailed to you but there is an additional fee for that service and it can take up to a week.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Use of PayPal really depends on your particular circumstance. I send out probably six packages a day from eBay sales. PayPal may cost me an extra 3% over eBay fees, but it makes my life soooooo much simplier than requiring only checks or money orders.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Ken Scharabok said:


> However, I will say PayPal has shafted be twice. Once I was told a check clearing payment has processed, then, oops, it bounced. Other was accepting payment against one person's credit card for a $3.00 item. They questioned the charge and it was eventually reversed. Heck, I had proof of order, proof of payment and proof of actual shipment.


PayPal is notorious for this. They are not merchant-friendly at all, in my opinion. Google checkout, however is extremely merchant friendly (once again my opinion). I regret that my current site configuration won't allow for Google Checkout.

By merchant friendly I mean you could have a YouTube video of you driving the product to the guys house, a signature delivery with two thumbprints and if the customer decided to commit fraud and file a false chargeback - whoops, there goes your money. 

For internet retailers charge backs are just a part of business. Hopefully they are extremely rare, but sometimes you just get people who think they found a way to scam the system and claim "non delivery" to get their money back. Or you get a customer who thought she was getting a red product even though the picture is blue and the product description says blue, so in a fitful rage she goes to her bank and files a chargeback.

I'm kind of going off on a PayPal rant, even thought I haven't had any recent negative experiences with them - I have in the past. 

I was one of the first 100 people to beta-test PayPal back in the day. When I used them in a previous business I owned I had my own account rep. Even then they were not very merchant-friendly. I got so mad at them back then I cancelled my account and swore I would never use them again. 

But now you see me once again gladly accepting PayPal payments.  


It ends up being very helpful to have them for a lot of things - especially doing business on eBay.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> I sell Prayer Beads on-line (not through E-Bay), and find that the Paypal fees are much cheaper than having a bank-based payment processor set up. Their fees average a bit under 4% on a $30.00 purchase, which really isn't bad. It would be less on more expensive purchases due to the flat transaction fee.
> 
> I've been using Paypal for 6 years and have never had a problem. I transfer the accumulated balance to a checking account once a month and leave $100.00 so I can use the debit card when needed. You can also request a check be mailed to you but there is an additional fee for that service and it can take up to a week.


My merchant account rates are within a couple tenths of a percent of what PayPals are. Merchant accounts are something that you really have to shop around for or you will end up paying big time.

That said, the unavoidable fees with merchant accounts generally ends up being your gateway fees and such that can run $15-30/mo.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

1) You do not have to take paypal on eBay although you do have to accept it, if that is how the buyer wants to pay. When you send your invoice you can request an alternative form of payment in the message section. I always ask for a USPS money order and offer $1.50 discount (it will cost the buyer 95c for the MO and it'll cost me at least 50c as the Paypal fee).
2) I have only had two bad experiences with Paypal as a seller but, in both, they do automatically and reflexively side with the buyer. But so does eBay. Paypal customer service is much more service than eBay, despite it being a wholly owned subsidiary.
3) Paypal is very easy to use. Since you have an account the buyer transfers their payment to your Paypal account. You can pay for the postage online, using the paypal account and save a few USPS cents if you have a printer. You can pay for your eBay fees using the paypal account with no fuss or bother. Finally you can easily transfer money to your associated bank account by withdrawing cash from the paypal account and et-ing it to the bank account. It takes two or three days and poof!, the deposit in your account.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

It always amazes me that when I pay an invoice by paypal and the the option is "instant transfer" from my bank (not debit card) that it usually deducts from my bank account the next day. 

But withdrawing deposits to your bank account, now that takes 3 days.

Not saying 3 days isn't fairly quick - but just goes to show they can conduct ACH transactions with your bank much quicker than they do.

I wonder how much interest they gain by holding on to that money an extra day or two?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

And what about eBay's new philosophy of freezing payments in you paypal account until they, eBay, are satisfied that the buyer is happy? 
I've already complained to my state's attorney general.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I wasn't aware of that, I haven't used eBay for a couple years now.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I may no longer be for the next couple myself.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Interesting thread.

So far...I've been fortunate and lucky with Paypal. Still no problems for me...but I've heard some horror stories over the years!!!!!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I have two web sites I sell on plus two different ebay sellers accounts. I have been using paypal for about 6 years now and have never had a problem. It is the only way I do business over the net , especially when dealing overseas. I sell to China, Japan, UK, Australia, Bulgaria, Belgem, Germany, Poland and all points. When selling on the internet, I never do business with Africa and Italy. But paypal, is safe. I always buy what I need on the net, but only if they accept pp. If they don't, I go to another site and buy it. 
Add all that , and you find a very safe way of doing business. When you sell big ticket items , say 5k or more, yes paypal will hold your money, in fact up to 30 days. 

Also, when you first start, you may find your money held a few days, in order to prevent fraud. 


All in all, a very good system . Works both ways and I love it.


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

You have to be really careful that Pay Pal doesn't shut your account for no reason. I have to tell this story. I have had my pay pal account for over 7 years. I never had a problem with them and probably put through over 20k in 7 years. Last year my girlfriend opened an ebay account and a pay pal account. We live together and use the same computers. I get a message from Pay pal that they closed my account because I had more then 1 account. I proved to them that I had 1 account and that was it. They said no you have 2 accounts and then shut my girlfriends account down. What they said was we were operating two accounts from 1 location?? DA?? I explained to them that we live at the same location, use the same computers and we each have our own account. I said maybe the IP address comes up the same but that's it. The next day they reopened my account and said that s what happened, we detected two accounts from 1 location, still didn't make sense to me.long story short. I go to withdraw funds from my account the next week and they shut it down again.This time they will not re-open but they keep sending me emails to straighten it out. I went to Google wallet, much better.


----------

